# Tolkien's Fashion Tips



## Anamatar IV (Jun 14, 2003)

Ever wonder if people are trying to give you subliminal messages? Trying to make you join the army? Trying to make you cut up every credit card you own and buy a new expensive one? Trying to make you turn on the TV for a contest that no one wins?

Well what would you do if you knew you were getting subliminal messages in such a dear thing as....Tolkien's book!

Oh it's true alright! But Tolkien isn't trying to get you to join the army...he's trying to get you to look your very best!

Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip # 1: Comb your hair



> At this, believing the frown aimed at himself, Saeros restrained his anger no longer; and he took out a golden comb, and cast it on the board before Túrin, saying: "Doubtless, Man of Hithlum, you came in haste to this table, and may be excused your ragged cloak; but you have no need to leave your head untended as a thicket of brambles.



Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip # 2: Always keep your hair behind you



> And perhaps if your ears were uncovered you would hear better



Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip # 3: The men should look better than the girls



> If the Men of Hithlum are so wild and fell, of what sort are the women of that land? Do they run like deer clad only in their hair?



Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip # 4: The beggar thing doesn't work



> Three ragged wanderers in grey, and you yourself the most beggar-like of the four!



Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip # 5: Brothers dig the trees!



> And I myself, long years agone, in the land of the Valar have seen Yavanna in the likeness of a Tree; and the beauty and majesty of that form could not be told in words, not unless all the things that grow in the earth, from the least unto the greatest, should sing in choir together, making unto their
> queen an offering of song to be laid before the throne of Iluvatar.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 14, 2003)

Tolkien's Subliminal Fashion Tip #6: Handkercheifs are NOT a bad idea....


> ‘I’m awfully sorry,’ said Bilbo, ‘but I have come without my hat, and I have left my pocket-handkerchief behind, and I haven’t go any money. I didn’t get your note until after 10.45 to be precise.’


...


> They had not been riding very long, when up can Gandalf very splendid on a white horse. He had brought a lot of pocket-handkerchiefs, and Bilbo’s pipe and tobacco. So after that the party went along very merrily, and they told stories or sang songs as they rode forward all day, except or course when they stopped for meals. These didn’t come quite as often as Bilbo would have liked them, but still he began to feel that adventures were not so bad after all.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang. . .Beorn, were you around when I put up my Middle Earth Fashion thread? It was one of the first threads I ever did! It's probably too old. . .I can't get it on search. . .but it was fun!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Jun 22, 2003)

Your thread is very funny I would ha never thought of it !!!


----------

